# Are there any dupes for Neutrogena Body Oil's scent?



## GVKW (Oct 23, 2018)

It's my boyfriend's absolute favorite and I have no idea how to recreate it for CP...


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 26, 2018)

Check Save-on Scents.  They have all kinds of dupes and strange fragrances.   Also, stop by the introduction forum and tell us about yourself.   How long you've been making soap, etc....


----------



## Nan D. (Oct 27, 2018)

I make melt and pour, but I actually added some of the Neutrogena body oil to my soap base and it worked wonderfully. It's my mom's favorite scent. It made a nice hard bar and was very aromatic.  don't know if that helps since you're doing cold process...


----------



## GVKW (Oct 27, 2018)

Nan D. said:


> I make melt and pour, but I actually added some of the Neutrogena body oil to my soap base and it worked wonderfully. It's my mom's favorite scent. It made a nice hard bar and was very aromatic.  don't know if that helps since you're doing cold process...



Actually it does!

And I think I've nailed it - A 50/50 blend of BB Honeysuckle and Babys Breath came close, but the BB Pikake FO is as close to a dead ringer as I can hope for, considering. Gonna order it in bulk with my next BB box - beyond excited to try it; the sample I have now isn't enough for a whole batch!


----------



## Nan D. (Oct 27, 2018)

Awesome! Now if I could only figure out jergens original lotion smell.


----------



## GVKW (Oct 27, 2018)

Nan D. said:


> Awesome! Now if I could only figure out jergens original lotion smell.




I'll keep an eye out for you... save on scents has an awesome variety of dupes - even found my long-discontinued favorite BBW scent, magnolia blossom!! I'd try there for a Jergens dupe.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 27, 2018)

Nan D. said:


> Awesome! Now if I could only figure out jergens original lotion smell.



Are you talking the cherry almond scent?  NGs Almond smells like it and I have a handful of customers who like it.


----------



## Nan D. (Oct 27, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> Are you talking the cherry almond scent?  NGs Almond smells like it and I have a handful of customers who like it.


Sure am! What is NG? And is it just their almond or will I need a cherry scent, also?


----------



## dibbles (Oct 27, 2018)

Nan D. said:


> Sure am! What is NG? And is it just their almond or will I need a cherry scent, also?


Not Shunt, but NG = Nature's Garden https://www.naturesgardencandles.com/almond-fragrance-oil


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 27, 2018)

Nan D. said:


> Sure am! What is NG? And is it just their almond or will I need a cherry scent, also?



Don’t need to add anything to it.


----------



## amd (Nov 1, 2018)

Crafter's Choice Cherry Almond is also right in there for being close to Jurgens lotion. It does discolor dark brown.


----------

